# puppy in need of home Raleigh NC(Free) Responsible owners only!!!



## jay25 (Aug 17, 2009)

I own 5 staffy bulls. A couple of days this little tank showed up. He is a nicely well boned nicely build Golden retriever. I felt very bad for him. He is built and looks like a tank. I can not keep him. Very very friendly. Crate trained, wont poop in kennel or pee. Very smart little guy!!!!! I live close to Raleigh NC. If you are a RESPONSIBLE PET OWNER come and get him. I will personally deworm him. He is a very strong healthy pup. He has no AKC paperwork because he just showed up in my backyard wanting some food from my Staffy bulls. Hes approximately about 7-9 weeks of age. I would love to keep him but I cant. I own chickens and already have 5 staffords. For more information call me and I m willing to help you etc...678-538-5390







Jaime


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Cute little guy, but he's probably a Labrador Retriever. You could post him on the Lab forum and get more interest maybe. www.*labradorretrieverforum.com*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's beautiful! I can't believe someone is not out looking for him. Be sure to contact the lab rescues in your area. I'll send your post to a friend in SC in case she has some contacts. 

I emailed her the link just now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jay25*

Jay25

I just emld. you about FidoFinder, Craigslist for your area (someone might has posted him as lost), and sent you the Lab Ret. Rescue Contacts link.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

His build suggests he is a mix of something, this is not just a lab...might be a lab pitt mix? he just seems a bit squatty and square?


----------



## jay25 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input. SOmeone came and picked him up. He got a good home!


----------

